# Adjusting E46 headlights



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

My 2004 330Ci headlights (not Xenon) are aimed a bit low. Can anyone provide information on where and how to do a vertical adjustment for the headlights? I looked but it's not obvious....
Thanks..


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/search.php?searchid=99712


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

Plaz said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/search.php?searchid=99712


Thanks for the thought, but.. I had already done that search myself and found several sets of instructions for adjusting Xenon equipped E46s, but nothing for standard headlights. I had already compared my headlight assembly against the Xenon instructions offered and the vertical adjustment that is present on the Xenons do not exist on my 330Ci. Which is why I phrased my question as I did....


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Xenon vertical aim and halogen vertical aim mechanisms are IDENTICAL. If you haven't found the mechanism in your car then you haven't looked hard enough.

It's a small multispoke wheel with a philips screw in the center right on top of the headlight housing.


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Xenon vertical aim and halogen vertical aim mechanisms are IDENTICAL. If you haven't found the mechanism in your car then you haven't looked hard enough.
> 
> It's a small multispoke wheel with a philips screw in the center right on top of the headlight housing.


Well, I can't check now (just dropped my car off at the body shop to replace the front bumper cover) but I took a very good look for that wheel, based on the photos in one of the earlier threads.... If it is there, it is hiding very well. Remember, this is a 2004 model, so perhaps they changed something....


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

grayghost said:


> Well, I can't check now (just dropped my car off at the body shop to replace the front bumper cover) but I took a very good look for that wheel, based on the photos in one of the earlier threads.... If it is there, it is hiding very well. Remember, this is a 2004 model, so perhaps they changed something....


I'm going to go out on a limb here.

BMW has used the same identical headlight adjustment interface for at least the last 15 years on all of their models. I don't think they'll be changing it just because it's a 2004. :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Yea, the Halogen adjustments are the same as Xenon...


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Plaz said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/search.php?searchid=99712


 I get "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." What key words did you use to find that thread? :dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

GimpyMcFarlan said:


> I get "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." What key words did you use to find that thread? :dunno:


I guess the saved searches expire after a couple of days. It was just "adjust headlights." :dunno:


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

nate328Ci said:


> Yea, the Halogen adjustments are the same as Xenon...


I'll look again as soon as I get the car back (Wed.). If I can't find the adjustment wheel, I'll take and post a picture......


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here.
> 
> BMW has used the same identical headlight adjustment interface for at least the last 15 years on all of their models. I don't think they'll be changing it just because it's a 2004. :dunno:


Oh I think there is a good reason this time.
Didn't BMW introduce adaptive lights in 2004?


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

*I had the same problem on my 04 330Ci*

and had to adjust them up a bit. I went four turns on both sides; this was a little too much and backed it off one turn. Make sure to keep track of how many rotations you make with the screw driver so you still have a reference to how you started. If you still can't find the adjustment hole, repost here and I'll post a pic for you. I wonder if all 04 coupes have this problem. The headlights are very strong, but they don't do you any good if they're pointed at the ground!


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> and had to adjust them up a bit. I went four turns on both sides; this was a little too much and backed it off one turn. Make sure to keep track of how many rotations you make with the screw driver so you still have a reference to how you started. If you still can't find the adjustment hole, repost here and I'll post a pic for you. I wonder if all 04 coupes have this problem. The headlights are very strong, but they don't do you any good if they're pointed at the ground!


I found a 'hole', but I thought the hole was for the horizontal adjustment and there was a 'wheel-like' knob to adjust the vertical (which I could not find). A picture or description of where the vertical adjustment hole is at would be appreciated!


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

If you can see a "cross" through the hole to fit a phillips head screwdriver into, that is the height adjustment for the regular beams. Make sure to have the headlights "on" and shining on a white wall. As you turn the screw, you can see the headlight beam move up or down.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i said:


> Oh I think there is a good reason this time.
> Didn't BMW introduce adaptive lights in 2004?


If they needed to do that they would've done it for Xenons with autoleveling. :dunno:


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> If you can see a "cross" through the hole to fit a phillips head screwdriver into, that is the height adjustment for the regular beams. Make sure to have the headlights "on" and shining on a white wall. As you turn the screw, you can see the headlight beam move up or down.


Here is (hopefully) a picture of the headlight area of my 330Ci.
I don't think you will find an adjustment 'wheel' (I didn't). There is a hole and apparent adjustment screw (upper left) but when I turned it, I did not see any movement of the lights (shining on white wall). If it is a horizontal adjustment, then it would have been difficult to see any side-to-side movement. I tried both sides, but could not see any movement on either. I don't have either Xenons or the 'automatic' (turning) headlights, if that makes any difference.
Any suggestions?


----------



## routesixtysixer (May 2, 2003)

*Here is a picture...*

but the angle is a bit from behind. The adjustment screw is almost behind the bracket and mine was actually hidden by a wire harness running over it. I had to move the wire harness out of the way (kind of tuck it under the bracket) to allow access to the adjustment screw. Remember to keep track of how many turns you go so you can keep a reference!


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> but the angle is a bit from behind. The adjustment screw is almost behind the bracket and mine was actually hidden by a wire harness running over it. I had to move the wire harness out of the way (kind of tuck it under the bracket) to allow access to the adjustment screw. Remember to keep track of how many turns you go so you can keep a reference!


OK... Yes.. I remember seeing that screw. I think mine is even more hidden than yours though. I did try to put a screwdriver on it but, without repositioning the wiring harness, couldn't get to it. Now that I know that is the one I need, I'll make like Avis and "try harder".
Thanks


----------



## grayghost (Jan 10, 2003)

routesixtysixer said:


> but the angle is a bit from behind. The adjustment screw is almost behind the bracket and mine was actually hidden by a wire harness running over it. I had to move the wire harness out of the way (kind of tuck it under the bracket) to allow access to the adjustment screw. Remember to keep track of how many turns you go so you can keep a reference!


Got it!! :thumbup: Based on your earlier comments, I cranked them up 3 turns.. Haven't gotten out at night to test yet...

Thanks!!


----------

